

Github responds to Zed Shaw's rant - endlessvoid94
https://github.com/blog/862-block-the-bullies?ref=HN

======
tokenadult
Previous submission:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2605739>

~~~
endlessvoid94
oops, yep. sorry about that.

